# Opera Australia has a new CEO



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rory Jeffes is Opera Australia's new CEO:
http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/news/rory-jeffes-announced-new-opera-australia-ceo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good stuff...............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Rory Jeffes is Opera Australia's new CEO:
> http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/news/rory-jeffes-announced-new-opera-australia-ceo


Is he any good?
I mean modern / authentic staging?


----------

